# Goat soap supplies



## ready2rope (Dec 25, 2013)

I had a friend that makes goat milk soap. She suggested I get some of my own goats. I did that and am enjoying them. She told me she would tell me what and where to buy everthing I needed in order to make the soap. As well as teach me how. But now If I ask her anything I'm spoke to and treated like an idiot. She forgets I helped her get into horses. But that's ok I didn't help her expecting anything in return. 

So I'm asking for help.... I have people asking to buy the soap, etc. I have milk in the freezer and that's it. I would like to buy the scales with everything I need, maybe a starter kit? Any suggestions on books etc would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.. Recipes if anyone would like to share I would greatly appreciate.


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

There are a lot of good companies out there for soap supplies. Brambleberry and Whole Sale Supplies Plus are two good places that carry pretty much everything you'd need to start out. I'd hold off on selling anything until you get some experience with soap making. Also, definitely check out this forum http://www.soapmakingforum.com/. There's a ton of great advice on soap making there.


----------



## ready2rope (Dec 25, 2013)

Thank you !!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

type cold process soap supplies into google and you will get tons of suppliers


----------



## ready2rope (Dec 25, 2013)

Thank u


----------



## geonjenn (Oct 3, 2012)

I did cold process a few times and it is good. But I'm impatient and don't like waiting for the cure time, so I switched to hot process. I like it much better and can use it faster, though I think you can do more creative things with cold process (if I understand correctly). For it, you'll need a crock pot - get the biggest you can find. Walmart usually has 7 quart for about $25 and sales take it down to $19 or you might just get lucky and find one at a garage sale or good will for next to nothing. Do a search for Kimberly McNutt on youtube or Essential Soap. She's got a lot of videos on how to do hot process and though sometimes there's a lot of extra talking and commotion in her videos, the information on the process is very good. I think there are other really good videos out there by other people, but I haven't had time to weed through anyone else's.


----------



## ready2rope (Dec 25, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Hoeggers Supply has a soap starter kit, plus essential oils molds and helpful books.


----------



## ready2rope (Dec 25, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Bramble berry has pretty good prices. However I found molds alot cheaper on Amazon.


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

I heard today that you can do a search on Etsy and find lots of silicone molds.


----------



## ready2rope (Dec 25, 2013)

Thank you both...


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

geonjenn said:


> I did cold process a few times and it is good. But I'm impatient and don't like waiting for the cure time, so I switched to hot process. I like it much better and can use it faster, though I think you can do more creative things with cold process (if I understand correctly). For it, you'll need a crock pot - get the biggest you can find. Walmart usually has 7 quart for about $25 and sales take it down to $19 or you might just get lucky and find one at a garage sale or good will for next to nothing. Do a search for Kimberly McNutt on youtube or Essential Soap. She's got a lot of videos on how to do hot process and though sometimes there's a lot of extra talking and commotion in her videos, the information on the process is very good. I think there are other really good videos out there by other people, but I haven't had time to weed through anyone else's.


Technically, it's safe to use any soap, CP or HP, once it has saponified (once it passes the zap test), but all soaps greatly benefit from a 4-6 week cure. I started out doing HP for the same reason as you, but my soaps that I let cure are much, much nicer than the ones I was using right away


----------



## ready2rope (Dec 25, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I found a stick blender very useful for goatmilk soaps. It gets the mixing going quickly. Otherwise I just use a pot to heat oils/waxes. I just use the internet for recipes and instructions. I also keep the gm frozen/slushy and have ice in the sink to keep it cool and prevent scorching. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ready2rope (Dec 25, 2013)

Thank you.


----------

